# New USA 1/4 Mile EV Drag Racing Record!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9psoOXNbx2k 

60' - 1.48 
1/8 - 6.33 @ 107.60 mph 
1/4 - 10.08 @ 127.75 mph


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*First Run! *


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*Second Run! *


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

We have a few more adjustments to complete in the suspension. Once I get the 60' time down to 1.25 to 1.35 we will start running in the 9's. We will be making adjustments on the 4 link suspension to stop the wheel "hop", this will create a smoother quicker launch. 

We will also gain time in a few weeks when my new lighter cells arrive, the new battery pack will lower the Camaro's weight about 350lbs. 

Team Haiyin EV Racing now owns the fastest and quickest electric drag car in the USA!


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

congratulations! very cool!


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Well done , keep it up; what are the 0-60 mph times .


----------



## evolutioneng (Jun 29, 2011)

what is all in your vehicle?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you guys!

It was not easy.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

So I am taking it that everything worked and that you are once again back to massaging all the variables?


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> So I am taking it that everything worked and that you are once again back to massaging all the variables?


Yes, I am curious about this as well. Did the Gear Vendors setup work like you expected?


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

GREAT JOB 9s will come soon


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> Yes, I am curious about this as well. Did the Gear Vendors setup work like you expected?


Yes, the Gear Vendors unit allowed me to gain speed and create a better top end. Our team feels we can lower the ET by trying different shift points for the Gear vendors and adjusting the 4 link suspension. 

Even if we cannot lower our current 10.08 time with adjustments, we guarantee it will be lowered with the new lighter battery pack we are installing soon. The new pack will lower the Camaro's weight from 2650lbs to est..2350lbs, this will bring us into the 9's.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

jr dragster said:


> GREAT JOB 9s will come soon


Thank you! It sure turned heads at Lebanon Valley Dragway. We started a new fan club. LOL


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Thank you! It sure turned heads at Lebanon Valley Dragway. We started a new fan club. LOL


wow cool! Do you have a build thread? 

V


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Great Results Ron! Congrats!

So what is the voltage? still 215V?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Bowser330 said:


> Great Results Ron! Congrats!
> 
> So what is the voltage? still 215V?


Thank you! yes, the pack voltage was at 217v first run and 215v second run.

I will even give my hairball settings:

BA: 2000
MA: 2000
MV: 180v

Each controller!


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ron makes Autoblog!

http://green.autoblog.com/2011/08/12/electric-chevy-camaro-tears-down-1-4-mile-in-10-08-seconds/


----------



## Sutitan (Feb 23, 2009)

Pfffft! Autoblog Green? How's about full blown Autoblog!

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/08/15/...n-the-1-4-mile-in-10-08-seconds/#aol-comments

Major congrats! Mention on one of the largest car websites online nothing minor.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Fellow EV Racers!

Team Haiyin EV Racing will be installing many upgrades this winter that will bring our Camaro Drag Car into the low 8's, and over 150mph.

New 11" Warp HV Motors.
New 3000amp 340V Controllers.
New Haiyin Racing Lipo Cells.
Upgrades to Cage.
More Fiberglass Body Parts.
Aluminum Rear Diff Housing.
Parachute to Save my Azz!


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Fellow EV Racers!
> 
> Team Haiyin EV Racing will be installing many upgrades this winter that will bring our Camaro Drag Car into the low 8's, and over 150mph.
> 
> ...


New 11" Warp HV Motor*s*.

New 3000amp 340V Controllers.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

very cool, and about 20 minutes from where I grew up! I bet you were running against some of my high school classmates....


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Any details you can give on controllers?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

rochesterricer said:


> Any details you can give on controllers?


+1

I'm guessing it's a custom large-module-IGBT-based design. Would love to find out if it's a single-device design or multiple parallel devices, etc. If you can share, of course ;-)


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Im thinking it will be multiple IGBTs thats a lot of amps for one IGBT.


----------



## Scuderia Elettrica (Sep 10, 2011)

rochesterricer said:


> Any details you can give on controllers?


Looks like it will be 'Big Sol' or the next EVnetics controller there's some info on it in the controller thread


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Yep, I'm subscribed to the Big Sol thread. It was created about ten days after I made that post


----------

